# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash 48 Hour Money Bomb (6-4-2012)

## Adrock

Starts at 12:00 tonight. Justin has been solid on almost everything. At least transparent and responsive on anything else. This is the future of the movement.

HOLD?

----------


## sailingaway

Yeah.



HOLD!

----------


## tsai3904

Does Justin not have a campaign website?  I know there's amashforcongress.com but there's nothing informative on that page and no link to continue onto a campaign webpage.  I know Justin posts A LOT on Facebook but it's nearly impossible to search for information about where he stands on his Facebook pages for people who don't know too much about him.

----------


## sailingaway

> Does Justin not have a campaign website?  I know there's amashforcongress.com but there's nothing informative on that page and no link to continue onto a campaign webpage.  I know Justin posts A LOT on Facebook but it's nearly impossible to search for information about where he stands on his Facebook pages for people who don't know too much about him.


good point.

He is in my good graces despite a vote here and there, because he not only sought Ron's endorsement, he endorsed Ron, as well, and appeared with him in his district in Michigan.  And, yeah, I know it helped him too, but still, it went both ways which some seem to see as a bridge too far.

Bright and Davis in SC I feel the same about.  In fact, when I donate to Amash I'm going to donate to Bright as well.  He is being challenged specifically because he endorsed Ron.  Davis isn't running this year.

----------


## sailingaway

Is this eastern time or Michigan time?

----------


## sailingaway

RECEIPT DETAILS
Date	6/4/2012
Amount	$50.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID	9a833f1f60ac4bf88579c116f04XXXXX
Payment Method	E-check ending in ******78XX
Organization	Justin Amash for Congress
Org. Website	http://www.amashforcongress.com
Payment Page	Contribute to Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## Darguth

I will match up to the next $100 in contributions (total) of anyone who posts here.

Also, anyone donating to Rep. Amash is gettting +rep from me!

----------


## Kluge

> Is this eastern time or Michigan time?


Michigan is Eastern time, I'm pretty sure. Unless I missed something. Maybe part of the UP isn't?

----------


## Kluge

I'll be donating as soon as I get my checking account straightened out, dammit.

----------


## Darguth

> Michigan is Eastern time, I'm pretty sure. Unless I missed something. Maybe part of the UP isn't?


All of Michigan is in the EST

----------


## mczerone

> Is this eastern time or Michigan time?


Yes

----------


## Darguth

> I will match up to the next $100 in contributions (total) of anyone who posts here.
> 
> Also, anyone donating to Rep. Amash is gettting +rep from me!


Almost two hours later and no one is taking me up on matching funds for Amash?  Wow, I thought this crowd supported liberty candidates. :: poke poke::

----------


## tsai3904

RECEIPT DETAILS
Date 	6/4/2012
Amount 	$15 (One Time)
Organization 	Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## DonovanJames

I thought about it and really couldn't find anything better to spend my money on other than Freedom -- Justin has continued to support Personal Liberty and fight against unconstitutional laws. His voting record is sound and a great fiscal conservatist. If you think that Government has no right to control morality and absolutely no right to take your money, you too should consider supporting this Liberty Republican. 


Date 6/4/2012
Amount $25.00 (One Time)
Organization Justin Amash for Congress
Org. Website http://www.amashforcongress.com
Payment Page Beat the PACs

----------


## Darguth

+Rep for both of you.  That's $40 I'll match so far.  I'll wait until there is a full $100 before making my donation I think, just to simplify it.

Thanks guys!

----------


## TheState

Justin is awesome.

Date	6/4/2012
Amount	$25.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID	26a56f60925e49a1a63cd63a5986201a
Payment Method	Credit Card (Visa) ending in 
Organization	Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## XTreat

Date	6/4/2012
Amount	$25.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID	e38a36a7c380427c9dfa2ed9860eea7d

----------


## tsai3904

$10 more and we'll get a $100 match

----------


## Darguth

Yup, +rep to TheState and XTreat. We're at $90 for me to match, so $10 more and I'll be donating.  For liberty!

----------


## Reason

Donated 25$ =)

----------


## Adrock

Here is my donation.

Date	6/4/2012
Amount	$25.00 (One Time)
Organization	Justin Amash for Congress

Anyone else out there?

----------


## Darguth

Date	                6/4/2012
Amount	        $100.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID	[snip]
Payment Method	[snip]
Organization	Justin Amash for Congress
Org. Website	http://www.amashforcongress.com
Payment Page	Beat the PACs

Matched, for liberty! Woo!

----------


## Adrock

*"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Darguth again."*

----------


## specsaregood

> because he not only sought Ron's endorsement, he endorsed Ron, as well, and appeared with him in his district in Michigan.


And he donated to Dr. Pauls campaign on the tea party moneybomb in 07.

----------


## sailingaway

$295 in this thread so far.....

anyone else want to start a match or put in a donation?

----------


## Michigan11

For Liberty! I wish I could only give more right now, but with all these candidates to donate to, I have to give to Justin Amash with all you patriots -  Going to try and get others I know right now to give as well




> Date 6/4/2012 
> Amount $25.00 (One Time) 
> Transaction ID d00ecd97a618498391762bxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Darguth

> For Liberty! I wish I could only give more right now, but with all these candidates to donate to, I have to give to Justin Amash with all you patriots -  Going to try and get others I know right now to give as well


+rep!

Every bit helps!

----------


## SludgeFactory

RECEIPT DETAILS 
Date 6/4/2012 
Amount $50.00 (One Time)

----------


## Lucille

$25 from us.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Ron Paul just gave a shoutout. Should help him out.

http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul/posts/367628779958708

----------


## twomp

Date 	6/4/2012
Amount 	$25.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID 	8a820867377e47cc84c286c41aa5a66b

----------


## Darguth

+rep to all donors!

We're up to $420 from RPF members.  Surely we can do more, c'mon everyone!

----------


## DanielLV

> What don't you like about his foreign policy?



http://www.facebook.com/repjustinama...29045273775201

----------


## Darguth

> http://www.facebook.com/repjustinama...29045273775201


I see no problem with that vote.  I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.

----------


## DanielLV

> I see no problem with that vote.  I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.


That was one example. I don't like that he supports foreign Aid, or sanctions against Iran.

I originally wrote that i like him besides his foreign policy as a joke, because of how everyone says that about Dr. Paul. 

I support Amash because for the most part he is pro-liberty, I do wish he was better on foreign policy though.

----------


## Darguth

> That was one example. I don't like that he supports foreign Aid, or sanctions against Iran.
> 
> I originally wrote that i like him besides his foreign policy as a joke, because of how everyone says that about Dr. Paul. 
> 
> I support Amash because for the most part he is pro-liberty, I do wish he was better on foreign policy though.


Either you or I must be misreading that FB post, because as I read it Rep. Amash voted *against* sanctions and foreign aid.

----------


## Kluge

> That was one example. I don't like that he supports foreign Aid, or sanctions against Iran.
> 
> I originally wrote that i like him besides his foreign policy as a joke, because of how everyone says that about Dr. Paul. 
> 
> I support Amash because for the most part he is pro-liberty, I do wish he was better on foreign policy though.


There are other threads for this, why did you not post in one of those or start a new one? Intentionally trying to hijack the moneybomb?

----------


## DanielLV

> There are other threads for this, why did you not post in one of those or start a new one? Intentionally trying to hijack the moneybomb?



Sorry Forum master, I won't let it happen again. 

Actually, I donated to his campaign as well. I just thought it was okay to question his voting record at the same time.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

$50

----------


## sonofshamwow

> That was one example. I don't like that he supports foreign Aid, or sanctions against Iran.
> 
> I originally wrote that i like him besides his foreign policy as a joke, because of how everyone says that about Dr. Paul. 
> 
> I support Amash because for the most part he is pro-liberty, I do wish he was better on foreign policy though.


Amash has never supported sanctions against Iran. As for the vote you posted, you should at least post his follow-up: https://www.facebook.com/repjustinam...99961023376643

----------


## DanielLV

> Amash has never supported sanctions against Iran. As for the vote you posted, you should at least post his follow-up: https://www.facebook.com/repjustinam...99961023376643


Thank you for posting this. I had not seen that. 

Like I said, I have donated to his campaign being that he is a pro-liberty candidate, i was just concerned about his foreign policy and this is great to see.

----------


## cubical

$10 for liberty!

----------


## Darguth

I'm still +repping donors, so keep donating!

----------


## Joe Jordan

$12 for the second best Congressman in America.

----------


## timreichstein

Date	6/4/2012
Amount	$15 (One Time)
Transaction ID	301a6cfdd79648fba3e1d8cf6af1354d
Payment Method	Credit Card (Mastercard) ending in ************7711
Organization	Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## Inkblots

I just chipped in my bit:

Date	6/4/2012
Amount	$20.00 (One Time)

Congressmen who take the Constitution as their first and foremost guide in determining their votes are all too rare.  I hope Rep. Amash continues to keep the flame of liberty in the halls of Congress for many years to come!

----------


## Adrock

$25k to go!

Let's do this!

----------


## Darguth

Bumpity bump-a-bump

----------


## Cowlesy

bump --- he's making good progress. Push!!

----------


## Cowlesy

//

----------


## tsai3904

Don't forget that Amash made it to the championship round of the GOP's New Media Challenge.  You can help him win by doing the following:

1.  Subscribe to his YouTube channel:  http://www.youtube.com/user/RepJustinAmash

2.  Like his Facebook page:  http://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash?v=wall

3.  Follow his Twitter page:  https://twitter.com/repjustinamash

He said he'll make a speech about the NDAA's indefinite detention provisions if he wins.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Date 6/5/2012 
Amount $50.00 (One Time) 
Transaction ID da4793a37dcd47e49175f9634322b575 
Payment Method Credit Card (Visa) ending in ************6908 
Organization Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## Kluge

bump

----------


## specsaregood

> Don't forget that Amash made it to the championship round of the GOP's New Media Challenge.  You can help him win by doing the following:
> 1.  Subscribe to his YouTube channel:  http://www.youtube.com/user/RepJustinAmash
> 2.  Like his Facebook page:  http://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash?v=wall
> 3.  Follow his Twitter page:  https://twitter.com/repjustinamash
> He said he'll make a speech about the NDAA's indefinite detention provisions if he wins.


done, just for the speech thing.

----------


## Adrock

Bump

Final Push. $10k to go!

----------


## Michigan11

This thread is great, people giving $10, $12, $25, $50 you name it. Keeps me optimistic how we all come together and do something and it makes things move our way.

----------


## sailingaway

I just saw a tweet on twitter saying he just needs $5000 to hit his goal to 'beat the PAC' spent on his opponent... although the PAC might spend more, tomorrow.....

Who else will donate?

----------


## tsai3904

There's also 3 simple things you can do to help Amash this week.  He's in the final round of the GOP's New Media Challenge and can win if people do the following by June 8:

1. Subscribe to his YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/repjustinamash
2. Like his Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash
3. Follow his Twitter page: https://twitter.com/repjustinamash

----------


## Adrock

$3K to go!

----------


## Michigan11

$1k to go, maybe it will hit $100,000 by tonight, who knows. Way to go.....

I wonder if we could use a thread that asks people to do simple things like facebook like candidates running and other stuff like tsai posted above. We could just put in candidates that need things like that, and help them out for their races. Combine it all into one crazy thread

----------


## deadfish

I almost sat this one out. Then I decided to go check out the facebook page and was just floored by the incredible explanation for each vote. Love this post:

_This is what we're up against. The big-government backers of the NDAA say that if we adopt the Smith-Amash Amendment to ensure that persons on U.S. soilincluding Americansget full constitutional due process, we are "rewarding terrorists." I guess we're all terrorists now, as long as Big Brother says so.

You can tell them what you think at http://house.gov/representatives/._

Date 	6/5/2012
Amount 	$50.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID 	3b81206c4cb64f28a660d567xxxxxxxx
Payment Method 	Credit Card
Organization 	Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## Adrock

$8,000 to go until he hits an even $100k. Half an hour left.

----------


## MJU1983

RECEIPT DETAILS
Date	6/5/2012
Amount	$50.00 (One Time)
Transaction ID	8ac0c254888e45c4945c691c9dXXXXXX
Payment Method	Credit Card (Visa)
Organization	Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## tsai3904

+rep to everyone who donated

Can we also help get him some more YouTube subscribers?

http://www.youtube.com/repjustinamash

If he gets more YouTube subscribers, Facebook likes, and Twitter follows than his opponent this week, he'll get a lot of spotlight from the GOP where he'll blast the NDAA.

----------


## MJU1983

Liberty bump?

----------

